# Is it just me or does anyone else feel this way?



## Dawnie05 (Jun 19, 2007)

This is the first day I have posted and I cannot sleep! I have so many questions that I need an answered and I do not know where to start, or if I am normal in asking them?

I went for a scan today hoping that the follicles are over 18mm so that I could have the HCG injection, but my largest was just 13mm so I have to go back Tuesday! Reading the posting is this treatment  (Clomid with HCG Injection) normal?

This is my 8th cycle of Clomid and I have one more left until I see the consultant again. (According to the last consolation there is a Possibility of  ovarian drilling again! or IUI as the next course of action)

I have been through two hospitals one in Essex and I’m now in Suffolk. The Essex hospital let me wait and wait for a cycle and now I am worried that I will run out of chances with Cloimid because of the previous hospitals lack of funds! 

With this new clinic they monitor every moment. But is this just building fake hope? Was I better not knowing? Would it be better me thinking it does not work because I don’t work?

I do not want IVF if the treatment is unnecessary! However I do see IVF as the light at the end of the tunnel as it is the definitive answer, “If it doesn’t work, nothing will!”

Is it just me or does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Dawnie
It is so hard to keep positive after getting a BFN each month so you are certainly not alone.   I find this site a real lifeline.

Personally I feel its better to be making progress with my ttc. So its good that you are being tracked as now you are finally getting some answers. You will know when to have BMS and increase your chances of getting a BFP. They will be able to tell you if the clomid is making you ov and change the dose or treatment appropriately. Its all steps in the right direction. All closer to getting a BFP.

I want IVF desperately but was told that I cant have it as I got 2 BFP naturally althought they ended in m/c. Over the years I have had Clomid, Drilling, IUI and IVF. All are very difficult treatments emotionally and in terms of side effects. IVF is just more expensive and medically involved but for me the real side effects are emotional and clomid is just as bad. So dont see IVF as something to dread. I also got a BFP first time with IVF - remember it has higher success rates than either IUI or clomid at around 28 - 30%. But it also takes on average 3 attempts. Whats important is to believe that you will be a mum and it will work for you one day.

I know its easier said than done - I feel exactly the same way as you and cry every single month (actually often every day - its the clomid). Dont bottle it up - we are all here to talk and belive me we do know what you mean 

Ba
x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Dawnie,

Just wanted to send you a big  and to say that yeah, everyone feels like this at some point on clomid.  Your emotions and hormones are all over the place!

I have tracking and HCG jabs while on clomid - I'm currently on cycle 4 of 100mg - and I find it helpful to know what's going on and it also makes me feel like I'm actively doing something if you know what I mean.

I've also got mixed feelings about IUI/IVF - on the one hand it's a step forward that might work, but on the other it's one more thing that might not work for me and one step closer towards having to admit defeat!

We're always here if you want to talk...

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Dawniehoping i just wanted to welcome you to the clomid thread and give you a really big  

ttc is hard probably the hardest thing you will ever have to face but it will all be worth it in the end.

stay strong and    

take care kel  

xx xx


----------



## Dawnie05 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for all your advise! I went back on the Tuesday and nothing had changed so after there advise we decided to abandon the treatment this month and start again next month on a higher does!  I’m this emotional on a low does! What the higher does will do to me, I don’t know but it will be interesting.

Sorry I haven’t replied in a while, I lost it after I had to abandon the treatment . They will let me do this cycle again with the higher does so I still have 2 left!   If I ever have a period that is! I am currently waiting for an appointment to get something to induce a period.

I know IVF is not the end of the world and in a weird way I am looking forward to it but I don’t want it incase it fails and I have to admit I will not be able to carry a child, but I have to remember, I can adopt. But it along way off and I have to stay positive that this treatment will work.  

Thanks Again and no doubt I will take you up on the offer to chat! 

Dawnie


----------

